# Kitchen Update



## Mawmaw24 (Jun 18, 2015)

Need to bring my kitchen up-to-date. Have contractor grade oak cabinets with no knobs or drawer pulls, black appliances, and ceramic flooring that is dark green with black marbled throughout. Good size kitchen with large island. Don't want the expense of replacing the flooring so need ideas of what to do with cabinets, counter tops, appliances, etc. to go with flooring. Suggestions?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need some pictures.


----------

